# Stuff and Things > Sports >  First fighter to win bout without throwing a single blow...

## tlmjl

For the faint of heart you may not want to watch...reminds me of the Joe Theisman incident.  This happened last night.....

Go to bottom of page for short video....

https://www.yahoo.com/sports/chris-w...031121350.html

----------

Captain Kirk! (04-25-2021),Conservative Libertarian (04-25-2021),donttread (04-25-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> For the faint of heart you may not want to watch...reminds me of the Joe Theisman incident.  This happened last night.....
> 
> Go to bottom of page for short video....
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/sports/chris-w...031121350.html


That is awful. I recommend no one look.

----------


## Big Dummy

Crazy huh? Anderson Silva broke his leg exactly the same way kicking Weidman a few years ago.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-25-2021)

----------


## donttread

> For the faint of heart you may not want to watch...reminds me of the Joe Theisman incident.  This happened last night.....
> 
> Go to bottom of page for short video....
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/sports/chris-w...031121350.html




I guess I'm old fashioned but kicking below the waste always seemed like a bad idea with the exception of sweeps maybe.

----------

